

GitHire - All Ratings Change On Capitalization - symkat

Changing the capitalization of a users' name will change their rating to 50%.  GitHire has no contact information, but since it was rather popular here I imagine the founders might stumble upon this here.  After about 10 minutes, it seems the change in rating to 50% is reflected on the users' normal uri as well.<p>Examples of people in the 1% who became 50%:<p>Linus Torvalds: http://i.imgur.com/SIE8o.png<p>Paul Irish: http://i.imgur.com/z5Orl.png<p>Ryan Dahl: http://i.imgur.com/1ooTY.png<p>Discovered this when I went from the top 2% to the top 50%.
======
symkat
Clickable:

Linus Torvalds: <http://i.imgur.com/SIE8o.png>

Paul Irish: <http://i.imgur.com/z5Orl.png>

Ryan Dahl: <http://i.imgur.com/1ooTY.png>

